# My Journal (age 17)



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi, i started training when i was 15 didnt gain much my hormones were in flux but i became ripped, strength increased but had an accident and well i was out for about a year and 3 months,

So over that period of time i lost alot of muscle put a few pounds on and that im apparently im 100% healthy i have got back to the gym so just writing this so i can get tips and help, and well help anyone else out really 

Meal 1:

Dymatize Elite Whey 1 scoop

50g oats with semi skimmed milk

Meal 2:

1 protein shake 2 scoops

Train:

Meal 3:

Chicken breast, mixed with soup and 1 scoop elite whey.

Meal 4:

Tuna and sweetcorn and large jacket potato

Meal 5:

2 scoop elite whey before bed?

I know im using to much protein powders ive been told so just need the fine tuning obviously ill be able to say what works every week if i gain or lose and ajust accordingly,

So yeh ill start posting daily and hopefully ill get some help from you lot out there 

im the one on the left  My mates 18th few weeks ago since then lost abit of weight due to diet too small, so sorting it out


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

all i can say is get some proper food down you chicken/beef/steak/lamb/fish/milk/cheese/eggs... ect most ov your protein will come from real food then just top it up with say maybe 2-3 pro shakes daily.. i trained fro nearly 2 years nateral now im 3 week in to my cycle and the magic is kicking in dont get me rong i wasnt small anyway becoz of my training but now im getting bigger every week feels great to...

i eat 6 decent meals a day some times more depends lol and have 3 shakes a day and have started to eat alot of fruit and veg lol yummy greens pmsl :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Please tell me in that pic, that's a fancy dress costume as well?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Please tell me in that pic, that's a fancy dress costume as well?


So what if its not :confused1:


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Well good luck on the cycle mate, few mates of mine started on the cycle got back from hols and wow great gains like, tried to get me on them, but hell no not yet haha, way to young, need to max out before i go any further.

Going shopping on thursday need to get some cheese, and few steaks got most grub today, What sort of shakes you on mate? weight gain or whey ?


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

haha yeh it was a fancy dress 18th, ****ing crazy ass costumes, about 9 trannys, one guy wearing a leaf like adam and eve, the lasses were fitt, but nah i dont wear costumes hahaha XD

Good **** up all that matters, haha


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

im on 3 differnt types m8 i take moster mass/some body supreme stuff cheap lol in the morning wen i get up

then MP impact whey

bed i have monster mass with nuts or peanut butter

but i have been making my own aswell

1 scoop whey

3 scoop vanilla ice cream

1 banana

hand full nuts

pint milk

honey try that yummy oye in a blender of course


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds quite sexy that haha might have to give it ago, might need to get some nuts,

Right off to bed speak 2 ya later mate


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Rydek said:


> Sounds quite sexy that haha might have to give it ago, might need to get some nuts,
> 
> Right off to bed speak 2 ya later mate


ye mate it is fit like haha nite lad speak 2mz :bounce:


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

what about your training


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

iMORE_TEST said:


> what about your training


lol have a look at my reply mate lol i started it 3 weeks ago yeterday


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Please tell me in that pic, that's a fancy dress costume as well?


wots wrong wid the pic, its a turn on that pic is :laugh: :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol @ oliver

how you m,ate


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

I train monday to friday,

Always start off with abit of cardio for bout 15 mins

Monday: Chest and Arms

Tuesday: Back and shoulders

Wednesday: Legs and Abs

Thursday: Cardio for about 40-45mins

Friday: Chest and Shoulders

Sat:Rest

Sun:Rest


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Personall i'd drop the back and shoulder and just do back that day, and shoulders only on Friday. No need to train chest twice a week, that won't necessarily help it to grow and could in fact work against you.

Good luck.


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Personall i'd drop the back and shoulder and just do back that day, and shoulders only on Friday. No need to train chest twice a week, that won't necessarily help it to grow and could in fact work against you.
> 
> Good luck.


X2, keep it simple with lots of good compound exercises (Bench, deadlift + squats) and eat lots and the size will come. Well done for saying no to starting a cycle too, very sensible. You are young and have lots of natural test so make hay while the sun shines. And most of all, enjoy it :thumb: .

Good luck mate.


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Used to do deadlifts put changed gym and they have the mechanical one tht helps you lift ect so doing dead lifts on that is hard and there are no free weight bars ect, any tips on other back exercises? Squats i can do machines ect but just dead lifts, found my old belt so need to test it on some exercises haha 

And thanks its good to have a clear head


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

are there no benches in the gym, if so there will be barbells too. Take them down off the bench and off you go. Good luck by the way!


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeh theres benches but no barbells thats what i mean, most of the exercises i do are via machines, and theres free weights (dumbells ect) And thats about it, The gym i got to the the leisure centre and well They dont do much free weights, So need to find away around it, my brother is an instructor so i get tips from him but hes away, And some of the trainers are dicks just sit there, annoying, as f***


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

it would appear you can use dumbells (Deadlift stiff leg) Using dumbells might have to give that a try next time, hmm


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Rydek said:


> it would appear you can use dumbells (Deadlift stiff leg) Using dumbells might have to give that a try next time, hmm


Yes Dumbells work fine too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok good, When i have my jacket potato or sweet Potato use chicken some times, any good sauces that you can think of, not sure what to use otherwise its quite dry ?


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Rydek said:


> Ok good, When i have my jacket potato or sweet Potato use chicken some times, any good sauces that you can think of, not sure what to use otherwise its quite dry ?


Depends how strict you want to be. Nando's sauces are good, as is salsa or cottage cheese inside jacket/sweet potatos.

Have a look at the recipe section for good ideas.


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks sounds good  will have a check now


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Reggae reggae is a very popular choice with lots on here :thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

try salsa mate lol trhats a good 1 and personly i train

monday- chest/arms

wednesday-legs

friday-shoulders/back

and al the rest is rest lol

you still grow while outside of training more rest you repair better and grow more i find this good for me rite now lol


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Reggae reggae is a very popular choice with lots on here :thumbup1:


Hell yeah, Reggae Reggae for the WIN!!! Forgot about that!!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

If you wanna make a good base of solid muscle try a full body routine, twice a week and eat lots of good wholesome foods.

Coupound lifts only such as:

Legs - Front squats, normal squats, stiff leg deadlifts, lunges

Back - Deadlifts, barbell rows, t-bar rows, wide grip chins, pull-ups

Chest - Incline/decline/flat bench press, dips

Shoulders - Overhead press, dumbell press

Try to keep isolation movements to a minimum and focus intensity on the above.

Diet - 3000-4000 calories, split up into 6 meals throughout the day. Hit up the diet section, lots of info there


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Been told about macro-nutrients is it? Well been searching forums not getting much to be honest and something to do with a ratio lol? I think i need to find proteins/fats/carbs in each meal? When i do ill post them up


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Rydek said:


> Been told about macro-nutrients is it? Well been searching forums not getting much to be honest and something to do with a ratio lol? I think i need to find proteins/fats/carbs in each meal? When i do ill post them up


Always remember K.I.S.S (keep it simple, stupid  ). Now i'm not calling you stupid, but it's good advice. Stick to the basics at this stage. get a good simple eating and training plan together and you will grow.

Simple


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok thanks bud


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

alrite m8 hows it goin


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

jamie seagia said:


> lol have a look at my reply mate lol i started it 3 weeks ago yeterday


this isnt even you're journal, what made you think he was reffering to you :tongue:


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Going good bud, think got a too big of a sweet potato f-in huge may have to get a more reasonable one tmoz shopping day haha XD, stuffed after that, my tin of tuna and alot of veg, hmmm haha


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol graet mate nothing like being stuffed after a good mael lov it haha


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

jamie seagia said:


> lol graet mate nothing like being stuffed after a good mael lov it haha


 :confused1: Whatever floats your boat. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only kidding dude


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

DanJ said:


> :confused1: Whatever floats your boat. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Only kidding dude


haha just reading back on that last reply makes it sound a bit wrong lol :confused1:


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Just finished my tea haha 100g brown rice, vegetables and 170g sirloin steak, ? Is this a good meal ? Not sure to be honest haha, dont find much info on proteins ect?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ye thats a good meal lol i have that twice a day lol


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok got some photo's camera is ****e and a lil fuzzy but some are k'ish haha

please rate and tell me what ever i need to hear, though if i get some crazy ass abuse i will kill you (jokes)


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

you have a good base to work form mate just eat clean and it will soon come i have put nearly over 2 stone on in 4 months mate just keep up the lifts and the food ok dude


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks jamie will do  and good luck to you to bud  keep it up


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey this is my revised diet

meal 1.50grams oats, 1 whey protein shake

train

Meal 2.100gram chicken slices on ww bread, salad and protein shake

Meal 3. Protein shake some form of fruit

Meal 4. 100g brown rice, large chicken breast, veg.

Meal 5. Protein shake

Meal 6. 100g low fat cottage cheese

And this is my really old diet that bodybuilder made for me,

Meal 1. 50 grms oats, or 4 weetabix and milk, 2 toast with jam, 1 yoghurt

Meal 2.2xfruit 1 yoghurt 1 whey scoop shake

meal 3.200g chicken breast 100g rice/pasta and 150 broccoli half pint of milk 1 tin of custard

Meal 4. 2 slices of bread half tin of tuna 1 tin of rice pudding

Meal 5. Same as 3

Meal 6. 1 mass gain and fruit

meal 7. 4-6 eggs on toast or 50g of nuts 1 fruit and 1 whey scoop shake

Ok so thats everything and im meant to be around 2500 cals, and well not getting there with my diet atm,

And well wanted to know what can i do, And all this macro ect, Also how about adding sauces to rice ect wouldnt that effect carb balance and sugars? Any help would be great. And any idea on some decent sauces that i can get in the uk? Supermarkets ect


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Was about to say were about the same till i zoomed in, id say your a month or two ahead of me lol 

Looking good so far man, you doing any sort of cardio?

Sorry if i missed it in your journal..


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeh at the start of each session i do about 5 mins quick walk then 10 mins run, then 2 min cool down,

thursday which is now cardio day, 15mins run, though half way through i slow down then speed up, the cross trainer which i hate but do that for 10 mins, then 20 mins on stationary bike, on a wednesday i do dance mat with my gf, its quite fun really tiring workout,

So yeh get my cardio in and just got a new diet, my old trainer got my new mobile and gave me a new diet..........Liking it though might have to sort something out for the eggs, maybe egg whites powdered or something, Wont have time to cook it all haha,

So hows your training mate 

Meal 1

1 cup of dry oats mixed with milk

4 egg whites 1 yoke boiled

pro shake

Meal 2

Meal replacement like Protein powder mixed with milk mixed with 40 grams of carbs from oatmeal or fruit. 1 yog

1 Tablespoon of Flaxseed Oil (holland barrats)

Meal 3

1 cup of brown rice, or medium sized baked potato, or 1 cup of oatmeal

2 cups of green beans, broccoli or any other desired vegetable

6-8 ounces of chicken, turkey, or lean fish and pro shake

Meal 4

Same as Meal 2

Meal 5

1 cup of brown rice, or medium sized baked potato, or 1 cup of oatmeal

2 cups of green beans, broccoli or any other desired vegetable

6-8 ounces of chicken, turkey, or lean fish

meat6(supper)

100g nuts

pro shake


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice to see you've got a journal going mate, diet looks ok.

You have a decent base too build on too! :thumb:


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks bud, yeh though might as well, get some progress pics up every now and then and well get support and bounce ideas about, part of the game cant do it by yourself 

Hows your training going dan


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Rydek said:


> Thanks bud, yeh though might as well, get some progress pics up every now and then and well get support and bounce ideas about, part of the game cant do it by yourself
> 
> Hows your training going dan


Been better, been worse lol you? :thumbup1:


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeh not bad, though reallly bad headache today, did deadlifts and well blood rushed to my head, normally used to it, breathing was all fine just not sure what happened,

then got a migraine of some sort, such a bitcchh and so sleeped most of the day so haha been a quick... day missed a few meals but id rather feel fit than well dying at the gym lol.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Your diet is so much better than mine man, we never have ****ing food in, and my parents dont seem to want to support me in anything i ****ing do, so the eggs are gone in no time, aswell as the milk. Its doing my head in 

Im doin triceps and some other random **** later, might get some pics up too...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Rydek - nice pictures, do you have any measurements - height/weight/arm/chest etc. that you could add to see how you progress over the course of your journal?

looking lean - good luck :thumb:



Barker said:


> Your diet is so much better than mine man, we never have ****ing food in, and my parents dont seem to want to support me in anything i ****ing do, so the eggs are gone in no time, aswell as the milk. Its doing my head in
> 
> Im doin triceps and some other random **** later, might get some pics up too...


go buy some yourself


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeh measuring in the morning tmoz, when i have an empty stomach and water ect, funny story

And Thanks well my diet came from my mate simon whos grandad is Bill Hemsworth a famous bodybuilder back in the day so i used to train with him and his grandson crazy workouts and well got my diet officaly sorted so its all good haha

And for parents, my mams ok dads like looking over my shoulder worried which i understand but when i need to get 2500cals down me clean its hard and alot of food so hes like have a triffle orcustard, rice pudding some chocolate, and sure my old diet was like that but it wasnt clean and well he doesnt understand lol.

But hey, and hopefully today i dont get another headache fingers crossed, get bad ens.

And well i get paid every month so i buy my own food, milk, eggs, fish, chicken turkey, veg ect, so its all good,

And yeh barker get some pics up boy haha, also at the end of the day if you enjoy training and eating then just do it for you... took my parents awhile they still struggle, and that i sufferd from anorexia when i was young its hard for them, So its difficult for me but but just do what you want to do, and we are all here to chat and help out,  So yeh just chill eat what ever and train hard, because my mate is huge and his diet is well lets just say if he posted it he would be slated for it (kfc everyday what) haha 

XD


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds like you have your head stuck on well and proper :thumb: I'm also 17 in case you were wondering!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

cheers for that rydek, whats your name lol your username confuses me.

Guess you just gotta keep plodding along..

But seriously im not doing squats any time soon again


----------



## king_jamie_h (Oct 18, 2009)

Did i hear dancemat i would suggest keeping that a secret haha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

king_jamie_h said:


> Did i hear dancemat i would suggest keeping that a secret haha


Was thinking the same lmao, unless you wear very short brightley coloured shorts and grow a handle bar moustache. Then its just cool.


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

dance mat aint that bad, great cardio dont diss it until u give it a go, my gf takes me, wouldnt go otherwise but **** me the amount of sweat unbelieveable haha

XD,

haha ill look like a right pedo, coloured shorts and a handle bar moustache XD


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Maybe, but id love you forever if you did it and put it on youtube..


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

haha might do it for halloween lol XD, good idea actually thanks barker XD


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol get those guns on show, paint yourself green and call yourself the hulk


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

HAHAHA, lol, maybe still not sure to go as, got an 18th on halloween lol, So we all getting dresses, up something with people and 18ths and dressing up lol,

Hmmm

How you doing anyway mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

not too bad ta man, not done alot today tbh 

how bout you?


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Today went shopping got some nice grub in finally found nando's peri peri hot sauce delicous haha, adds flavour to my foods now lol XD,

And trained legs, good sesh took it easy like backs killing still, so wasnt to bad and tmoz, heading in to town, too look for a decent game to buy and some flax XD woop woop haha


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

nite lads speak tomoz i will try been bissy lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Rydek said:


> Today went shopping got some nice grub in finally found *nando's peri peri hot sauce delicous haha*, adds flavour to my foods now lol XD, Lol those adverts on spotify are well funny.
> 
> And trained legs, good sesh took it easy like backs killing still, so wasnt to bad and tmoz, heading in to town, too look for a decent game to buy (Forza motorsport 3, awsome.) and some flax XD woop woop haha


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Haha thanks for adding to that lol

Ehhh they were out of flax seed and got champions online haha, passes the time and make some crazy ass chars fun times ahead XD,

Hows the day for u bud


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Quite gutted weighed myself today at the gym, about 3ish, been eating, drinking so i would of though i would of weighed heavy which is true, and so i weighed myself and it would appear even though i didnt have an empty stomach i have lost weight,

So im eating about 2000cal, all i can get in at the moment otherwise not sure if id be over carbing it ect, So not sure what to do lol

And my bro weighed himself and he gained abit of weight, and the scales are spot on perfect, So yeh.

If anyone has anytip on how i can improve my doet please do

Meal 1

1 cup of dry oats mixed with milk

1 scoop egg white protein

pro shake

Meal 2

Protein Shake

Meal 3

1 Tortilla wrap, tin of tuna or chicken breast

Lettuce

Nando peri peri

Training

Meal 4

Protein Shake

Banana

Meal 5

1 cup of brown rice, or medium sized baked potato, or 1 cup of oatmeal

2 cups of green beans, broccoli or any other desired vegetable

6-8 ounces of chicken, turkey, or lean fish

Protein Shake

meal 7 (supper)

150g Low fat cottage cheese

pro shake

had to edit last diet, due to the fact couldnt make the food lol, taking far too long, and doing the night before wasnt helping either, also atm im on a budget near xmas ect, presents so changed stuff around. Any help really needed thanks


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Hope all goes keep training stay healthy. have subscribed to this thread

:beer:


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks carbsnwhey, yeh i hope it all goes well  haha thanks again


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

hey buddy, after reading your's and a couple of other journals recently, i realised i should start my own, so cheers for giving me the inspiration!

check it out if you have time, cheers:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/78937-leonfaces-strength-size-journal.html#post1294657


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Been looking for some new whey anyone heard of these?

1.Sci Mentor

Whey Excel

2.Sci Mentor

Premium Whey

3.Reflex Nutrition

Instant Whey

4.Boditronics Express

Whey

theres a site doing 4 for £110 mix n match ect, So just thinking these good whey sites (reviews) say there good like, and saving my self cash by buying in bulk,

And need some running out haha,


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

never heard of them mate im on monster mass 50g per serving and have cnp for back up lol


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

CNP used to be on that, got it cheap didnt gain much on it, tasted great though haha, XD.


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Got a question, how long should the meal be seperated i heard the body can only digest so much protein per/hr ect.....

Also, should i be botherd about macro's 40,40,20 trying to work it all out quite confused haha


----------

